# Some cool fish at Dragon Aquarium



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Stopped by on Friday evening and saw they had some really unique saltwater fish in. Also noticed a large variety of different types of clownfish including some beautiful maroons and a group of captive bred monos. Snapped a few photos to share:


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you happen to remember how big those black clowns were?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Good pics Kooka - thanks 
I agree that Dragon Aquarium has really "upped" their game since Andrew has been managing the SW section !


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

iGeeve said:


> Do you happen to remember how big those black clowns were?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


From what I recall they were around 2".


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Good pics Kooka - thanks
> 
> I agree that Dragon Aquarium has really "upped" their game since Andrew has been managing the SW section !


I'm not surprised, he used to run the Kitchener big als. It hasn't been the same since he left!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 - he's really stepped up their game!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

teemee said:


> +1 - he's really stepped up their game!


Yes he is a very friendly guy(Andrew), he will try to get you what you want, great customer service.


----------

